# Intellij zeight H2-Datenbank nicht an



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Halllo,

Ich möchte meine Datenbank die ich mit H2 erstellt habe in Itellij einfügen nur habe ich folgendes Problem:


H2 wird mir nich angezeigt und ich verzwifel langsam ein wenig.
Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre das super danke im Vorraus 

Edit:und das h in zeigt ist natürlich ein Tippfehler


----------



## Meeresgott (2. Dez 2020)

Welche Version von Intelli verwendest du?
Ich benutze die 2020.2 dort sieht es so aus wie du es wahrscheinlich erwartest:


Auch der Tab heißt bei mir anders. Bei mir heißt er "Database" ich konnte deinen Tab "DB Browser" nicht finden. Hast du an der Stelle irgendwelche Anpassungen gemacht?


----------



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Ich benutze auch 2020.2 also das neuste Update. Und ich habe soweit keine Einstellungen vorgenommen  deswegen bin ich auch ein wenig am verzweifeln


----------



## Meeresgott (2. Dez 2020)

Kannst du ein Screenshot von deinem ganzen Fenster machen?
Ohne Veränderungen an der IDE würde ich den Datenbank Tab auf der rechten Seite erwarten

EDIT: Mein Fehler ich verwende nicht die Community Edition. Der DB-Browser ist ein Intellij Plugin für diese?


----------



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Das oben ist ein Screen vom Ganzen Fenster ich habe leider auch nicht den Datenbank Tab auf der rechten seite und kann den auch nicht bei view oben einschalten bzw finde dafür keine Auswahlmöglichkeit. Das einzige was ich in meinem gesamten Intellij zu Datenbanken finde ist dieser DB Browser und DB Execution Controll. Villeicht ist das wichtig zu wissen ich habe halt ein paar Plugins installiert aber von denen sollte eigentlich keiner in der Form was ändern.


----------



## Meeresgott (2. Dez 2020)

Ich kann leider die Schritte nicht durchgehen ob es funktioniert. Hier scheint aber ein Tutorial zu sein, wie du eine H2 Database anbinden kannst.








						H2 Database Tutorial and expert Tips - Mastertheboss
					

H2 DB is an open source lightweight Database written in Java. It ships in JBoss EAP and WildFly application server to speed up developing and testing Java




					www.mastertheboss.com
				




Es wird wahrscheinlich unter Custom sein und dort must du dann den h2-jdbc driver hinterlegen. Der kommt von "hause" aus nicht mit bei dem plugin


----------



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Ich probiere mal mein Glück danke dir schonmal


----------



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Ja perfekt hat geklappt.  Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht warum mein Intellij ander ausseiht aber das ist nebensache  Ich bednake mich bei dir. 👍Und falls jemand anders auch dieses Problem haben sollte, die driver Libary lag bei mir  auf: \h2\bin\h2.jar und nicht wie in dem Skript der oben Gepostet wurde.


----------



## Meeresgott (2. Dez 2020)

Wahrscheinlich hast du die "Community Edition" dort werden Datanbanken von hause aus nicht unterstützt sondern nur mit dem Plugin.


----------



## Zakon (2. Dez 2020)

Ja habe ich auch wie mir jetzt Auffällt. Ich dachte mit dem Erwerb der Lizens erweitert sich Intellij automatisch. Naja dann muss ich da wohl nochmal Ultimate Installieren  🙄


----------

